
US city rejects $5.3M ransom demand and restores encrypted files from backup - GiulioS
https://secalerts.co/article/us-city-rejects-53-million-ransom-demand-and-restores-encrypted-files-from-backup/c785f0f3
======
linsomniac
We keep asking this question around the water cooler at work: Why would you
pay the ransom instead of recovering from backups? I know that backups are not
as common as they should be, but are these cities that pay the ransom really
running without any backups?

~~~
simonblack
They must be running without backups, or else they're too dumb to know that
backups can replace a dead machine.

Either way, those sysadmins are worse than useless. EVERY system should be
able to be up and running, back to normal service, within several hours of a
complete software crash with either a complete restore from backup, or an
'assisted' system re-installation. (One where previous system config files and
user's files are replaced too.)

